# Native American on horseback



## nearboston (Dec 19, 2013)

Does anyone make 1/87 scale Old West figures? I have been looking for an HO Scale figure of a Native American on horseback. 2 days of internet searching has yielded only 1/72 scale versions so I am turning to you for help.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

http://www.hobbylinc.com/cgi-bin/s8.cgi?str_s=West+horseback+figure&ss=1


----------



## nearboston (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply Rusty. I checked them out before and they don't have what I am looking for. It probably doesn't exist.


----------



## oldhobbie reborn (Jan 15, 2014)

Can you explain a little clearer what you want,,,,may be able to assist


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

http://www.musketminiatures.com/

I believe I had seen some there.


----------



## nearboston (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies, so far no luck. 

Basically what I am trying to do is put together an HO representation of the statue out in front of the Boston MFA-"Appeal to The Great Spirit"


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

nearboston said:


> Thanks for all the replies, so far no luck.
> 
> Basically what I am trying to do is put together an HO representation of the statue out in front of the Boston MFA-"Appeal to The Great Spirit"



Real life statues come in all different sizes. :dunno:


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

http://asheville.craigslist.org/tag/4248999014.html


----------



## Locodub (Nov 18, 2013)

Have to find out where our club secretary/scenery guru found the Native Americans she used in the Wild West Show.








http://www.cvmrrc.com/images/DSC00368.JPG


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

What I think he wants is a figure that looks like this statue









Craig


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

nearboston.......check out this thread, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=22235&highlight=printer

I would bet his 3-d printer could make a statue like you want.


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

big ed said:


> nearboston.......check out this thread, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=22235&highlight=printer
> 
> 
> 
> I would bet his 3-d printer could make a statue like you want.



Actually, no. The printer they are using does not have the resolution needed for this project. If you can get a 3d scan of the item, or get someone to draw it in a 3d program, it could be printed at shapeways.com or some other high resolution 3d printer.



Kent in KC
[email protected]
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

*example of shapeways detail*









This is HO scale, and the walk behind mower is 3d printed, as are the decks, seats and steering wheel on the riding mowers. For more examples of shapeways printed items I have done, and the detail you can get, see these:
http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2013/09/lawn-mowersmall-engne-repair-shop.html
http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2013/02/the-rest-of-details-for-my-ho-scale.html
http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2013/07/fsm-barnstead-lumber-ho-scale.html
http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2013/01/2013-model-railroad-and-blog-post-goal.html
http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2013/02/blairline-church.html


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I know nothing about the 3d printers.
I guess you could make one then? :thumbsup:


Technology, you got to love it especially when the price comes down on the invention.
I got to get me one now. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

Picture is too big , all I can see is a Horse's a$$ !


Oops , that was the mirror !


----------



## nearboston (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks all, I really do appreciate all the replies. Ihave seen HO/OO old stock Airfix sets of Plains Indians online, but they are a little pricey for my tastes. I am probably going to just go with a 1/72 scale figure. Getting a scan for a 3D print would be pretty difficult, and building a model from scratch is way beyond my Solidworks patience. 

Thanks again and I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

Walters catalog may have such combinations of figures,I'll keep an eye out for ya.
Regards,
tr 1


----------

